
No Longer in Shadows, Pentagon’s UFO Unit Will Make Some Findings Public - pavelrub
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/23/us/politics/pentagon-ufo-harry-reid-navy.html
======
stuxnet
> Mr. Davis, who now works for Aerospace Corporation, a defense contractor,
> said he gave a classified briefing to a Defense Department agency as
> recently as March about retrievals from "off-world vehicles not made on this
> earth."

> Mr. Davis said he also gave classified briefings on retrievals of
> unexplained objects to staff members of the Senate Armed Services Committee
> on Oct. 21, 2019, and to members of the Senate Intelligence Committee two
> days later.

I'm not well rehearsed on the recent history of the subject but this sounds
like confirmation of crashed extra-terrestrial vehicles from a reliable/not
crazy source quoted by the New York Times? I'm surprised that this isn't
bigger news...

~~~
mc32
I’m skeptical but open to the possibility as improbable as it is. My
inclination is someone trying to make a buck.

~~~
stuxnet
My initial assumption was the same, especially with the type of claims this
topic has elicited in the past. That being said, the individual making the
claim (Eric Davis) seems reputable[0] enough to not risk his career/stature
for a buck. He has a PhD in astrophysics and more than a handful of
publications and citations in the field. Given the magnitude of the claim, I'd
say skepticism is still warranted though.

[0]
[https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Eric_Davis6](https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Eric_Davis6)

~~~
jcun4128
Certainly releases interesting papers ha wormholes and vacuum energy

nice username

------
saurabh
Non-paywalled link
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200724025436/https://www.nytim...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200724025436/https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/23/us/politics/pentagon-
ufo-harry-reid-navy.html)

------
ArtWomb
Doesn't this render the "SETI v. METI" debate moot? The argument against first
contact signalling was presupposed on a security via obscurity argument. We
terrans are such an insignificant, technologically primitive speck in the
cosmos. That the slightest ping would surely result in our colonization. But
now the atomic fact: visitors from distant worlds have arrived. Isn't it time
at least in theory to develop inter-species communication protocols? Or do we
just assume they can read our hearts and minds?

Reworking the SETI Paradox: METI's Place on the Continuum of Astrobiological
Signaling

[https://arxiv.org/abs/2006.01167](https://arxiv.org/abs/2006.01167)

